# JPADS: Is the Technology Coming to the CF?



## FuzzyLogic (18 Jan 2007)

It was incredible to read about the exploits of Canadian pilots in non-Canadian news.  Both UK and USA news sources wrote about and praised the Canadian aircrews who were participating in airdrops in Afghanistan.

As someone who "doesn't know", I'd like to ask: Is the new JPADS technology going to be used by Canadian aircrew?  ... or is it already being used?

A bit of commentary, video, and news on JPADS can be found here: 

http://cjunk.blogspot.com/2007/01/smart-chutes-new-gps-wonder.html


----------



## Green On! (18 Jan 2007)

JPADS is the JDAM for the airlift community, and the CF has owned this technology since the late '90s. In fact, a Canadian company is one of the leading suppliers of JPADS systems to the USAF and USMC.  It really is a great technology that goes a long way in keeping the aircraft out of harms way and still allows the delivery of supplies to troops in contact, with the main detraction being cost.  Its much cheaper to use dumb chutes, but if needed JPADS certainly have there place.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (18 Jan 2007)

How recyclable is the JPAD?  What I mean is, once it's on the ground, can the main components be collected and reused, or is it a one-shot tool?  And, is the equipment being used in Afghanistan the same that we've developed, or is it a new generation system?  If it's uniquely Canadian, then it'd be a great story to get out with some details ... I'd love to do a piece on it.

A link (or more) to a Canadian source for info on the system would be much appreciated.


----------



## Globesmasher (18 Jan 2007)

FuzzyLogic said:
			
		

> How recyclable is the JPAD?



It's quite recyclable.

Currently the CF have has Sherpa and also Screamer in the inventory ... but it has never been fielded or trialed.  It all came down to money.

Now operations in Afghanistan has shone more heat and light on the issue and buttons have been pressed at a fairly high level.  As I left the office early this month formal trials were officially scheduled (an RFE even came across my desk!!!) through ATESS, CFLAWC and TOTEF in Trenton to begin on the PGADS trials .. Precision Guided Air Drop ... same as JPADS and AGAS and so on.

Hopefully we should see this capability soon .... perhaps by the end of the 2007 CY if all goes well.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (19 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the details.  This is obviously the right place to get information that is otherwise ellusive.


----------



## Kirkhill (19 Jan 2007)

That story also ties into this one:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55363/post-512849.html#msg512849  on the Army/Air Force discussions over the C27J/C295 competition and the use of the C130 to get the job done.

as well as this one



> JPADS Continues 'Revolution in Airdrop Technology'
> 
> 
> (Source: US Air Force; issued Jan. 18, 2007)
> ...



http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.16851726.1133540294.Q5BzxsOa9dUAAHeSPdQ&modele=jdc_34

It is similar to the August press release but the timing relative to the other article on how well the C130 is supporting the Army is interesting.


----------



## Globesmasher (21 Jan 2007)

It's a little disheartening that we are a little bit behind the power curve on JPADS and PGADS ..... money, time, manpower and serviceable aircraft are what are needed I suppose.  And, those are all few and far between right now in the CC-130 community.

Good article on the JPADS included above.

"When you're able to complete airdrops at higher altitudes for example, it keeps the aircraft and aircrews safer and out of range of the enemy," Major DeVoe said. "Additionally, with the ability to precisely drop bundles to multiple, small drop zones, JPADS brings an entirely new capability to the warfighter while saving lives and resources in the process."  

Traditional airdrops by Air Force airlifters, such as the C-130 Hercules and C-17 Globemaster III, are at altitudes of anywhere between 400 and 1,000 feet. With JPADS, those same airlift aircraft have the potential to guide air drop bundles from as high as 25,000 feet.   

Not wholly accurate though.  Both aircraft can let conventional airdrop containers release at very high altitudes as well.  From the C-17 we conducted the HUMRO drops over Afghanistan in late 2001 and early 2002 from 25,000'.  That's some serious decompression and a long time sucking on the O2 hose.  We also dropped some of the SOF guys from FL250 into locations unknown in 2003.

That being said though, JPADS is far, far more accurate for high altitude airdrops.

The Canadian program will also combine a couple of ongoing projects into this same one since they all go hand in hand.  We'll be trialing these airdrops up to 18,000 and also certifying the FMS for IMC airdrop capability.  In this way we can drop the JPADS/PGADS/AGAS from 18,000 on oxygen, from the FMS derived HARP without having to visually acquire the DZ.  So covert standoff drops as well as JPADS will be coming on line hopefully sometime by the end of the CY 2007.

We can't yet do 18,000 - 25,000 because this requires pure O2 pre-breathing protocols and we have no "physiological technicians" available to fly with us on a regular basis in YTR for these higher airdrops.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (21 Jan 2007)

Thanks once again for the timely info.  I've posted about it, and linked back to this discussion for those who are interested.  There are a lot of folks who aren't in the CF, but who devour this sort of info.

http://cjunk.blogspot.com/2007/01/more-on-smart-chutes.html


----------



## airdropguy (24 Apr 2008)

Hello Gents,
   Couldn't help to notice the thread- and though old, I thought it still applicable to post.  The Canadian PADS company is called MMIST (www.mmist.ca), here is a link that outlines the products:

http://www.army-technology.com/contractors/logistics/mmist/

   I am the product manager at MMIST for the PADS product line, should you have any questions, feel free to shoot.

Here are some internal CF links RE: Recent Sherpa System Testing:

http://www.army.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1_1.asp?id=1947

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/english/6_1_1.asp?FlashEnabled=0&id=1761

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2008)

Welcome to the site.  Thanks for being so open as to who you are and whom you work for.  Perhaps you and your compatriot who is posting in MMIST CQ-10A SnowGoose Why doesn't the CF have this? may want to contact the site owner reference advertising and compliance with the site rules reference unsolicited advertising.

I am sure that your familiarity with the products will be beneficial to all who may want to know more.


----------

